# Images and Information About the EF 70-200mm f/2.8L IS III and EF 70-200mm f/4L IS II



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 5, 2018)

```
<p><strong>Update</strong>: Rumored USD pricing for the the two lenses are as follows</p>
<ul>
<li>Canon EF 70-200mm f/2.8L IS III $2099</li>
<li>Canon EF 70-200mm f/4L IS II $1299</li>
</ul>
<p>We’ve been reporting about the EF 70-200mm f/4L IS II and the EF 70-200mm f/2.8L IS III for a while no, and I think it’s safe to say both lenses are going to be announced this week.</p>
<p>The information below is translated from Swedish, and the PDF provided by <a href="https://t.co/5rpMIsp8eB">Nokishita</a> is below.</p>
<p><strong>Information about the EF 70-200 f/4L IS II and EF 70-200 f/2.8L IS III</strong> (Google Translated from Swedish)</p>
<p>Canon upgrades two of its most popular and well-known L series lenses, and is now launching the EF 70-200mm f/4L IS II USM and EF 70-200mm f / 2.8L IS III USM. For many years, both models have been important instrument for professional photographers and photo enthusiasts. The two new lenses can be used for many different objects, from portrait to wildlife, and confirms the main role of the 70-200mm lens photographers equipment bag.</p>
<p>Michael Burnhill is European Product Specialist for Consumer Imaging Group at Canon Europe, and commenting on the launch of the two lenses: “Following feedback from our global network of photographers can we now proudly launch these two lenses. We always strive to deliver products with the best quality and performance for today’s visual storytellers. And to have a wide selection to respond the photographers’ needs in the best possible way. EF 70-200mm f/4L IS II USM represents the finest in L series optical technology. It has a compact size, is sturdy and lightweight. Lens EF 70-200mm f/2.8L IS III USM is unbeatable in terms of performance, flexibility and durability. ”</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p><strong>Superior quality, robust and compact design – EF 70-200mm f/4L IS II USM</strong></p>
<p>EF 70-200mm f/4L IS II USM builds on the predecessor’s high standard. There it is superior design, durability and ergonomic design that Canon’s wide lens range is renowned for. The lens weighs only 780 grams and is perfect for anyone on the move. Fluorine coating prevents dirt and water drops on the front lens and anti-reflex treatment Super Spectra eliminates reflexes and light bulbs. The fluorite lenses available in the lens can correct color defects and guarantees high resolution and contrast images. The amazing and reliable</p>
<p>Image quality is invaluable when it comes to reducing time spent in post-processing. The lens aperture f/4 provides consistent exposure in many varying light conditions. EF 70-200mm f/4L IS II USM has a 9-leaf circular aperture that creates an attractive backdrop, makes the background blurred and reinforces the subject itself. The new image stabilizer is based The design of Canon EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6L IS II USM. It delivers the corresponding effect as with a 5 step shorter shutter speed, compared to the previous three steps of the previous lens *.</p>
<p>EF 70-200mm f/4L IS II USM uses a combination of an annular ultrasonic engine and third generation technology with new high performance CPU and newly developed firmware for higher speed and Accuracy and fast auto focus. The focus can also be adjusted manually and allows a close-up of 1m, to compare with the predecessor’s 1.2 m. All these features make the EF 70-200mm f/4L IS II USM perfect for discreet and accurate photography, something that is needed for street photography to be really good.</p>
<p><strong>High Performance, Versatile and Sustainable – EF 70-200mm f/2.8L IS III USM</strong></p>
<p>New EF 70-200mm f/2.8L IS III USM makes the photographers experience even stronger. The lens was designed with high performance and durability in mind and fits photographers who want a high-quality telephoto lens like gives exact details. The lens sealing gaskets make it a sunny choice under challenging conditions. It is protected against moisture and dust and the front and rear lenses are protected by fluorine coatings and easy to clean. The updates in EF 70-200mm f/2.8L IS III USM for Tolerance means that the lens is perfect for high quality travel lists.</p>
<p>The lens opens up a whole world of creative possibilities with its large 8-leaf circular shape aperture on f/2.8. Now the photographer can raise sharp objects against silky, blurred backgrounds. With premium fluorite and UD glass, the EF 70-200mm f/2.8L IS III USM delivers high contrast and excellent resolution. Photographers can feel completely confident in being able to achieve that perfect picture. Low lightweight shooting is also no problem, thanks to the lens’s maximum maximum aperture f/2.8, which is constant throughout the zoom range and emits twice as much light as a f/4 lens.</p>
<p>The 3.5-step image stabilizer compensates for blur caused by motion. An annular USM engine provides silent auto focus in outstanding speeds and manual adjustments can be made at any time through one simple twist on the focus ring. All of these features make the EF 70-200mm f/2.8L IS III USM exceptional objective – for example, to perfectly and quietly photograph animals in their natural surroundings.</p>
<p><strong>EF 70-200mm f/4L IS II USM – Key Features:</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Flexible 70-200mm zoom range</li>
<li>Fixed maximum aperture f/4</li>
<li>Ring-shaped USM focus</li>
<li>Image stabilizer in 5 steps</li>
<li>Lightweight, weighs only 780 g</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>EF 70-200mm f / 2.8L IS III USM – Key Features:</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Flexible 70-200mm zoom range</li>
<li>Fixed maximum aperture f/2.8</li>
<li>Ring-shaped USM focus</li>
<li>Image stabilizer in 3.5 steps</li>
<li>Durable weatherproof construction</li>
</ul>
<p><em>* Measured according to CIPA standard at 200mm.</em></p>
<p><strong>Price:</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>EF 70-200mm f/4L IS II USM: 14,990 SEK ($1700 USD)</li>
<li>EF 70-200mm f/2.8L IS III USM: 24,630 SEK ($2800 USD)</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>Sales start:</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>EF 70-200mm f/4L IS II USM: June 2018</li>
<li>EF 70-200mm f/2.8L IS III USM: August 2018</li>
</ul>
<a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/06/EF-70-200mm-f4L-IS-II-USM-EF-70-200mm-f2.pdf" class="pdfemb-viewer" style="" data-width="max" data-height="max"  data-toolbar="bottom" data-toolbar-fixed="off">EF 70 200mm f4L IS II USM, EF 70-200mm f2
</a>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Aussie shooter (Jun 5, 2018)

The 5 stops of stabilization on the f4 version is impressive. I will certainly interested to see what improvements they can make to the 2.8 though. I actually just bought the mk11 at a good price as i figure the IQ is going to be hard to improve on anyway.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Jun 5, 2018)

Price for 2.8 lens is given as 2800 US dollars. Not quite as bad as I thought; in the previous thread I predicted 2899 US.

You also have to love Google translate. The new gasket sealing makes this lens a sunny choice. So now we need weather sealing to protect against sunny days as well as rainy days?


----------



## MrFotoFool (Jun 5, 2018)

I also love how they say the f4 lens is good for discreet shooting. Oh yeah, except the bright white sticks out to anyone within a one mile radius. If they want to make it discreet, here's an idea: make it black. In fact I have converted my (non-IS) 70-200 2.8 to black using Vivid Vinyl and the optional black tripod mount.


----------



## Aussie shooter (Jun 5, 2018)

MrFotoFool said:


> Price for 2.8 lens is given as 2800 US dollars. Not quite as bad as I thought; in the previous thread I predicted 2899 US.
> 
> You also have to love Google translate. The new gasket sealing makes this lens a sunny choice. So now we need weather sealing to protect against sunny days as well as rainy days?



In Aus the is a music quiz show that takes a song, uses google to translate it into japanese and then again uses google to translate back to English. Try it. Absolutely hilarious. The contestants then have to try and work out what the song is


----------



## Act444 (Jun 6, 2018)

The f4 version needed an update - although I am not in its market, sounds like a nice bump.

As for the 2.8...

- Any optical differences between version II and III? In other words - any reason for version II owners to have any interest in upgrading? 

- Does it have mode 3 stabilization?

- I noticed they did not tout its weight...I assume this means it will be even heavier than the current version?


----------



## ethanz (Jun 6, 2018)

MrFotoFool said:


> You also have to love Google translate. The new gasket sealing makes this lens a sunny choice. So now we need weather sealing to protect against sunny days as well as rainy days?



I instead read that as kind of a pun, do you have "challenging weather" to photograph in? No problem, the weather sealing makes it like a "sunny" day.


----------



## raptor3x (Jun 6, 2018)

Act444 said:


> - Any optical differences between version II and III? In other words - any reason for version II owners to have any interest in upgrading?



The text in the top post would seem to suggest that the IS system is less effective than the MKII lens so there's likely something screwy with the translation.


----------



## Act444 (Jun 6, 2018)

MrFotoFool said:


> I also love how they say the f4 lens is good for discreet shooting. Oh yeah, except the bright white sticks out to anyone within a one mile radius. If they want to make it discreet, here's an idea: make it black. In fact I have converted my (non-IS) 70-200 2.8 to black using Vivid Vinyl and the optional black tripod mount.


I'd say the 70-300L is a better choice for "discreet shooting". Shorter, and 100mm more focal length. Still though, as you pointed out, it is white. I think Canon's longest black lens is the 200 2.8 II...you give up IS, but if you're shooting in daylight or stopping action it's less of a concern.


----------



## MikeD (Jun 6, 2018)

To me, the F2.8 does not look like a real picture. The spacing of the "III" graphics does not look right. It looks like someone photoshopped a photo of a version II to make it look like a version III.


----------



## ethanz (Jun 6, 2018)

MikeD said:


> To me, the F2.8 does not look like a real picture. The spacing of the "III" graphics does not look right. It looks like someone photoshopped a photo of a version II to make it look like a version III.



I kind of thought the same thing.


----------



## PureClassA (Jun 6, 2018)

I think there’s a lot of info still missing. Where’s the Blue Goo spec like the 35L mkII? And only 3.5 stops of IS? Huh? This would have be so optically superior and have a hellova fast (instant) AF capability. My MkII is still a fantastic lens optically, and the AF is already very quick. So again, feels like something is off. Looking forward to seeing the official Canon Specs and some real side by side comparions between Mk2 and Mk3


----------



## MrFotoFool (Jun 6, 2018)

People are saying it might be the version ii with iii added in. No it's not. Look at the side-by-side comparison photos (ii and iii) on the previous thread. The version ii has Image Stabilized in gold near the base. The version iii has it in black on the mid barrel.


----------



## MikeD (Jun 6, 2018)

Fair point, but if Canon moved the "Image Stabilized" from the bottom to mid-ship, why did they leave the space for it at the bottom? Why not continue the ridges at the bottom all the way around? This could still be a fake... Canon is very detail oriented so this open space at the bottom looks suspicious to me... but why fake something like this? What is the motivation to fool rumors sites?


----------



## ahsanford (Jun 6, 2018)

MikeD said:


> To me, the F2.8 does not look like a real picture. The spacing of the "III" graphics does not look right. It looks like someone photoshopped a photo of a version II to make it look like a version III.



Looks fine to me. 

Very little changed geometrically between the II and the III, so yes, it would be easily photoshoppable to drop in new logos and text and such, but what were you expecting? A dorsal fin? 70% of the length?

- A


----------



## MikeD (Jun 6, 2018)

Honesty I was expecting a 24-70 F2.8 IS. 

I'm super happy with my 70-200 F2.8 IS II but not as much with my 24-105 F4 IS II.


----------



## ahsanford (Jun 6, 2018)

Also, from TDP on the II:

_“Canon rates the Canon EF 70-200mm f/2.8L IS II USM Lens' IS system for 4-stops of assistance.”_

He then tested it to show it was slightly better than that on one end while slightly less than that on the other. But it’s more or less 4 stops. 

Why would the claimed IS advantage go *down* on the III version? Does some atom-splitting mega-resolving uptick in sharpness present a bigger lift for the IS to manage?

- A


----------



## MikeD (Jun 6, 2018)

Agree. This all does not add up well. 

* The III is not spaced right as it should be at the top
* The space for IS logo remains at the bottom where it should have ribs.
* IS performance goes down.

And for added cost, IQ goes up a tiny bit at best??? Does not smell right. 
Unless Canon is changing the inside to lower production costs? Remember the 24-105 I vs II?


----------



## mppix (Jun 6, 2018)

Assuming that the picture is right, I am a bit surprised that minimum focus distance of the 2.8 III remains at 1.2m, especially since the 100-400 has improved a lot on MM.
We'll have to see what the III offers for the extra $1k. The II is certainly competent in the IQ department as well as IS. Still, a 100-200g less would certainly be appreciated.


----------



## mppix (Jun 6, 2018)

Act444 said:


> The f4 version needed an update - although I am not in its market, sounds like a nice bump.
> 
> As for the 2.8...
> 
> - Any optical differences between version II and III? In other words - any reason for version II owners to have any interest in upgrading?



I doubt any 2.8 II owner would upgrade for IQ alone. 



Act444 said:


> - Does it have mode 3 stabilization?



The post suggests the 2.8 III IS is based on the 100-400 IS implementation (that makes a lot of sense).



Act444 said:


> - I noticed they did not tout its weight...I assume this means it will be even heavier than the current version?



Doubtful IMO. The Nikon 70-200 lost some weight. Now the Canon has to "keep up". Heavier is not really an option.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Jun 6, 2018)

mppix said:


> Assuming that the picture is right, I am a bit surprised that minimum focus distance of the 2.8 III remains at 1.2m...


Both lenses in the sample photo show the distance racked out to infinity. The minimum focus is not visible. Where are you seeing that?

EDIT - oops, never mind. I see it is visible on the focus limiter switch. That is surprising as I would expect a closer minimum focus to be a huge selling point. I know it would be for me.


----------



## mppix (Jun 6, 2018)

ahsanford said:


> MikeD said:
> 
> 
> > To me, the F2.8 does not look like a real picture. The spacing of the "III" graphics does not look right. It looks like someone photoshopped a photo of a version II to make it look like a version III.
> ...



Honestly, I was expecting a different tripod mount (from the 100-400), and a focus limiter from 0.8m (or 1m) to infinity. Still, the photo may be the "real deal".


----------



## wtlloyd (Jun 6, 2018)

Those prices are just USD conversion from Swedish Kroner. If these lenses actually appear this week, we should expect USA prices to be considerably lower.


----------



## CanoKnight (Jun 6, 2018)

$1700
$2800.


No thank you.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 6, 2018)

CanoKnight said:


> $1700
> $2800.
> 
> 
> No thank you.


You do know its rumoured prices and that too Japan which has higher taxes than US. So expect the actual MSRP to be a little lower and in 6-12 months prices to drop even more after early adopters have paid the premium for early access.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Jun 6, 2018)

The latest Nikon version sells for 2800 in USA, so I see no reason why Canon needs to be lower.


----------



## ahsanford (Jun 6, 2018)

CanoKnight said:


> $1700
> $2800.
> 
> No thank you.



...he said, unaware that the lens was 80% of the weight of Mk II with an MTF resembling the Sigma 135 Art.

It's too soon to render a judgment on the value for these lenses. Too much is unknown.

- A


----------



## ahsanford (Jun 6, 2018)

A few more tidbits from the photo: the f/4L IS II appears to be 72mm filter diameter and offer _three_ modes of IS.

- A


----------



## sanj (Jun 6, 2018)

ahsanford said:


> Also, from TDP on the II:
> 
> _“Canon rates the Canon EF 70-200mm f/2.8L IS II USM Lens' IS system for 4-stops of assistance.”_
> 
> ...



I was thinking same. It must be at least 4 stops stabilization. We will know soon.


----------



## minaz (Jun 6, 2018)

I wish I could say good info, but until the MTF charts are released comparing the previous versions, I can't say I am impressed. The question anyone wants to know is whether we are upgrading or if it even will be a significant upgrade, but we don't have that info yet and it will probably be a couple of months until Dustin Abbott releases his review. And who knows when the DXOMark ratings will come out? Fortunately since this is a Canon lens, even the mfg charts would be good enough - when we get them.
Also 4 stops of IS? Okay who needs to handhold a telephoto lens at super low light on a non-moving target?


----------



## ahsanford (Jun 6, 2018)

minaz said:


> Also 4 stops of IS? Okay who needs to handhold a telephoto lens at super low light on a non-moving target?



Short answer: Just about everyone needs IS for this lens. There are exceptions, of course, but I only turn my Mk II's IS off when it's on a tripod.

IS isn't only for stationary subjects. See the three mode IS description from the 100-400L IS II, which we presume will be the three mode IS these two lenses will see.

- A


----------



## hne (Jun 6, 2018)

The text in the PDF is obviously hand-translated from English to Swedish. This is as common practice for Canon Sweden, but this seems slightly worse than normal in that the original language is easier than normal to identify.

Some clarifications might be handy since the translation back to English introduced some rather weird wording:

"Sunny choice" should be "obvious choice" or "clear choice".

The Swedish word "ringformad" (literally ring formed/shaped) was translated to "annular".

"High quality travel lists" was probably originally "high quality travel photography".

As for currency conversion, the 5DmkIV was introduced at $3499 but 38400 SEK, with similar exchange rates. I would not be surprised to see $1399 and $2299 MSRP.

Best regards,
A native Swedish speaker


----------



## mclaren777 (Jun 6, 2018)

I just can't think of any issues with the current f/2.8 II lens.

This mk3 version probably isn't going to sell all that well if Canon keeps the mk2 model in circulation.


----------



## M_S (Jun 6, 2018)

No weather sealing on the f4? Or am I missing something???


----------



## BurningPlatform (Jun 6, 2018)

hne said:


> As for currency conversion, the 5DmkIV was introduced at $3499 but 38400 SEK, with similar exchange rates. I would not be surprised to see $1399 and $2299 MSRP.
> 
> Best regards,
> A native Swedish speaker



These prices are actually fractionally lower than the current price of the current models at Canon store Sweden (24,849.00 SEK and 15,149.00 SEK.). Which is strange.


----------



## fullstop (Jun 6, 2018)

> All these features make the EF 70-200mm f/4L IS II USM perfect for *discreet* and accurate photography, something that is needed for *street photography* to be really good.



Yes, right. White 70-200/4 on a 5D IV ... LOL ;D


----------



## Kit. (Jun 6, 2018)

CanoKnight said:


> $1700
> $2800.
> 
> 
> No thank you.


That likely includes Swedish 25% VAT.


----------



## Sharlin (Jun 6, 2018)

M_S said:


> No weather sealing on the f4? Or am I missing something???



The MkI doesn't have sealing either.


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 6, 2018)

M_S said:


> No weather sealing on the f4? Or am I missing something???



It could just mean that they have not mentioned it.... I have the F4 IS on the desk in front of me, and it most certainly has the rubber sealing gasket on the mount, which implies that it is a sealed lens... Plus, according to Canon who states "_together with its water-and dust-proof construction_" I am certain that it is a sealed lens.

Besides, it is a constant length lens, and these are the easiest lenses to seal.......


That said, the non-IS version of the F4 is not sealed.....


----------



## jeffa4444 (Jun 6, 2018)

Don Haines said:


> M_S said:
> 
> 
> > No weather sealing on the f4? Or am I missing something???
> ...


Your correct the non-IS version of the f4L is NOT sealed, the IS version is. Both are constant length. 

As to the EF 70-200mm f2.8L IS USM III it looks from these shots to be remarkably similar to the MKII. However the coatings alone could lift the performance and mitigate CAs the main weakness of the current lens. Add in the newer IS system from the EF 100-400mm MKII and Canon will lift the lens to match at least the new leader the Sony FE 70-200mm f2.8 G Master. 

Whether that enough to upgrade from the MKII is debateable but the most likely owners will be rentals, press and those upgrading from the MKI plus those with hard-worked MKII lenses.


----------



## Deleted member 380306 (Jun 6, 2018)

M_S said:


> No weather sealing on the f4? Or am I missing something???



Only isn't this still a rumour?


----------



## hendrik-sg (Jun 6, 2018)

One big goup of buyers are forgotten: 

Hobbyists or semi professionals who need to have the latest and greatest. They will buy what ever will be announced, for every price, just to set themselves appart from the crowd. This group of people are screaming for shorter product cycles, to have food for their GAZ. In a shrinking market, the marketing compartment must find every possibility to sell new gear, even if the possible upgrades are small and the shorter life cycles can reduce brand loyality or rise the bar for investments in a long term (because a faster write off increases costs). 

But the cow must be milked now


----------



## traveller (Jun 6, 2018)

The last (non tilt-shift) L-series lens lacking “weather sealing” was the EF 85mm f/1.2L II USM in 2006 and the last zoom was the EF 17-40mm f/4 L USM in 2003. I would think it most peculiar if Canon suddenly removed all the weather protection from an existing design when releasing its replacement, especially as other manufacturers (Sigma, Tamron etc.) are going the other way and including sealing measures their latest competing designs.


----------



## jeffa4444 (Jun 6, 2018)

The EF 70-200mm f2.8L IS USM II is currently £ 1,979.00 in the UK, the EF 70-200mm f4L IS USM is 
£ 1,209.00

The Sony alternatives are priced as follows:- 

FE 70-200mm f2.8 GM OSS £ 2,299.00 and the FE 70-200mm f4 OSS £ 1,069.00 

Canon will likely take the EF 70-200mm f2.8L IS USM III above £ 2K but this is a barrier to many so expect discounts within 12 months or sales overall will fall.


----------



## unfocused (Jun 6, 2018)

Pleasantly surprised by the rumored U.S. pricing of the 2.8 III. A year from now, it won't be much more than the current price of the 2.8 II.


----------



## ahsanford (Jun 6, 2018)

Sharlin said:


> M_S said:
> 
> 
> > No weather sealing on the f4? Or am I missing something???
> ...



TDP states that the f/4L IS I _is_ weather sealed, while the non-IS f/4L is not.

Neuro had a handy link to a Canon corporate list for this, but I cannot find it. 

- A


----------



## ahsanford (Jun 6, 2018)

jeffa4444 said:


> Add in the newer IS system from the EF 100-400mm MKII and Canon will lift the lens to match at least the new leader the Sony FE 70-200mm f2.8 G Master.



Isn't the G Master focus by wire? If so, in a magical world where we can bolt any lens on to any system and lenses were free, I'd still stick with my f/2.8L IS II. FBW is simply not for me.

(...and yes, I recognize that my new non-L 50 could very well be Nano USM and therefore FBW. :'()

- A


----------



## Act444 (Jun 6, 2018)

I went straight from the original f4 version to version II of the 2.8. I think it is a solid lens on a 5D3 or 5D4; on the 5DSR though its flaws are more noticeable. If this new version III demonstrates high performance on the 5DSR it just might be worth considering, but I’ll wait for the reviews/impressions first. If it’s like the 24-105 upgrade though, I’ll likely skip it.


----------



## ahsanford (Jun 6, 2018)

Bigger versions of the launch PDF pictures of the f/4L IS II were posted at Nokishita. Sorry to eat up screen and not downsize.

Switch from likely to confirmed: 72mm filter size and 3 mode IS 

Also note a curvier lens barrel -- the zoom ring steps up in diameter. And tripod ring aficionados should have a look. Is that the same as the f/2.8L IS III collar? I don't see a hinge pin at that angle, which might imply it can't be removed without dismounting the lens.

Still no word on the hoods having a CPL window or not. I'd bet good money it will.

- A


----------



## ahsanford (Jun 6, 2018)

And I'll say it: with so much surface area already covered with rubber rings, might it be time to flip this from white to black? Is that little surface area of white really so vital for temperature control?

It's not that far off from the 200 f/2.8L, after all.

- A


----------



## traveller (Jun 6, 2018)

ahsanford said:


> And I'll say it: with so much surface area already covered with rubber rings, might it be time to flip this from white to black? Is that little surface area of white really so vital for temperature control?
> 
> It's not that far off from the 200 f/2.8L, after all.
> 
> - A



Solution:


----------



## deleteme (Jun 6, 2018)

I see no mention of optical improvements.
I see "Better IS" and "lens coatings".

Maybe the paint for the "III" designation was well researched before intro.


----------



## ahsanford (Jun 6, 2018)

Main post from CR Guy just updated (see first post at top of thread):

_Update: Rumored USD pricing for the the two lenses are as follows

Canon EF 70-200mm f/2.8L IS III $2099
Canon EF 70-200mm f/4L IS II $1299
_
If true, that's amazing. Those are more or less the current f/2.8L IS II and f/4L IS I prices pre-rebate.

That said, I'm not sure it's true. Color me skeptical on those prices, especially the f/2.8L IS III. My Mk II cost $2399 new six years ago. Why would Canon start such a premium product so low, especially given what Sony and Nikon are currently charging?

- A


----------



## Cory (Jun 6, 2018)

Swap out my 135 2.0 for the 70-200 2.8 III and not get the 85 and 300 that I was going to get?
I could actually save money by buying the new zoom.


----------



## unfocused (Jun 6, 2018)

ahsanford said:


> ...Color me skeptical on those prices, especially the f/2.8L IS III. My Mk II cost $2399 new six years ago. Why would Canon start such a premium product so low, especially given what Sony and Nikon are currently charging?



Craig is seldom wrong this close to a release.

Why would Canon start such a premium product so low (Assuming one believes $2099 is low?

Because this isn't six years ago. The market has changed and manufacturers must be more aggressive. 

Because lately Canon has introduced a lot of products at or near the introductory level of the previous model (6DII, 5DIV, 1DxII and 24-105 L come to mind).

Because this is an incremental improvement. 

Because they want to apply competitive pressure to Sony and Nikon.

Because manufacturing efficiencies are saving them money.

Because their marketing studies showed that they would sell more than enough units at the lower cost to make up for lost profits at a higher price point.

Because they understand their business better than we do.

Because they can.


----------



## ahsanford (Jun 6, 2018)

unfocused said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > ...Color me skeptical on those prices, especially the f/2.8L IS III. My Mk II cost $2399 new six years ago. Why would Canon start such a premium product so low, especially given what Sony and Nikon are currently charging?
> ...



It also just might not be that price. $2099 would be great, don't get me wrong. But it seems out of form for Canon to leave money on the table vs. prior offerings that had little trouble commanding that price.

Can someone more resourceful than I am find the US initial price for the last two 70-200 2.8 IS lenses? I think $2099 is even less than what _they_ were first listed for (I want to say the II was around $2499), but I'd like to confirm that.

- A


----------



## Larsskv (Jun 6, 2018)

ahsanford said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > ahsanford said:
> ...



We were all a bit surprised by the pricing of the new 85L f1.4 IS, which is quite a bit lower than the 85L f1.2 A surprising low asking price for the two new 70-200 lenses would fall in a similar category.

I have four theories. 1. the overall image quality isn't a big step up from the lenses they replace. (like the 24.105 LII) 2. the image quality isn't class leading - maybe the new Nikon 70-200 f2.8 remains the better lens. (like the 85L f1.4, which lags behind the Sigma 85ART in terms of sharpness) 3. The main reason for replacing the older lenses is to achieve cost savings in production, which again results in reduced pricing. 4. Canon feels the pressure from Sony, Sigma and Tamron, and therefore has decided to be more aggressive in terms of competetive pricing.

Of course, all of these theories may apply alone, or together with each other.


----------



## fullstop (Jun 6, 2018)

ahsanford said:


> Can someone more resourceful than I am find the US initial price for the last two 70-200 2.8 IS lenses? I think $2099 is even less than what _they_ were first listed for (I want to say the II was around $2499), but I'd like to confirm that.



partially on the quick: 

EF 70-200/2.8 L IS II - 2010/03 - Yen 300,000 // USD 2,500 // GBP 2,200
EF 70-200/2.8 L IS - 2001/11 - Yen 280,000 // USD 1,700 // GBP 1,250

EF 70-200/4 L IS - 2006/11 - Yen 158,000 // USD 1,250 // GBP ?

https://global.canon/en/c-museum/product_search_result.html?t=lens&s=ef&s2=telephotozoom&y1=1987
and dpreview - product search


----------



## ahsanford (Jun 6, 2018)

fullstop said:


> sorry, found only Yen pricing MSRP on the quick:
> 
> EF 70-200/2.8 L IS II - 2010/03 - Yen 300,000
> EF 70-200/2.8 L IS - 2001/11 - Yen 280,000
> ...



Appreciated.

Found at least one reference to a $2499 (US) initial asking for the II.
http://www.bobatkins.com/photography/reviews/canon_ef_70-200_f28L_IS_II.html

No such luck on the Mk I.

- A


----------



## fullstop (Jun 6, 2018)

post edited, added USD / GBP pricing found on dpreview.


----------



## ethanz (Jun 6, 2018)

I remember paying $2,300 or 2,500 when the 70-200 II came out. It would be a win for Canon if they priced it at or below that.

Thanks Fullstop. Amazing how much currencies fluctuate against each other.


----------



## Talys (Jun 6, 2018)

ahsanford said:


> jeffa4444 said:
> 
> 
> > Add in the newer IS system from the EF 100-400mm MKII and Canon will lift the lens to match at least the new leader the Sony FE 70-200mm f2.8 G Master.
> ...



I think every single native FE is focus by wire. 

And, I agree with you. The 70-200 is one of the better Sony fbw lenses. But, like you, I am not a fan of fbw.


----------



## RayValdez360 (Jun 6, 2018)

i dont know why everyone is expecting this kind of lens to be over 2200. it is like a minor update or replacement of the other lens. Not one new feature.


----------



## Talys (Jun 6, 2018)

RayValdez360 said:


> i dont know why everyone is expecting this kind of lens to be over 2200. it is like a minor update or replacement of the other lens. Not one new feature.



Because the Nikon 70-200 is $2,800 and the Sony is $2,600, and the justification for the price is simply that the market will bear it, since it is a critical lens for many photographers.

There may be mode 3 Image Stabilization (there appears to be in the f/4), which is a big plus. It might actually move me around to buying one sooner rather than later. There's also some non-top line but very important factors, like control of chromatic aberration, corner sharpness, autofocus speed (though the Mk2 is very fast), etc.


----------



## traveller (Jun 6, 2018)

Talys said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > jeffa4444 said:
> ...



Just to add to this point, Sony also state: 

“The FE 70–200 mm F2.8 GM OSS deals with the weight of the focus lens by splitting the focus group, which is usually one piece, into two separate focus groups. This distributes the weight. Furthermore, by combining the focus groups with independent actuators and controlling them independently, the lens achieves smoother focusing not only for still images, but for video as well. Splitting the focus group in two also creates a floating structure that makes it possible to effectively correct various aberrations at all subject distances, and thanks to the floating structure, which is capable of fully independent control, you can adjust the position of each lens element one by one to its ideal position in a way that's impossible in a typical floating structure, making it possible to get the most out of the inherent performance of the lenses.

1. Ring drive SSM 2. Linear motor” [https://www.sony.com/electronics/engineer-interviews-g-master-lenses]

If we see Canon mention any such focus motor split in the announcement, we can be sure that they are optimising for a future full frame mirrorless body. If not, then either 
[list type=decimal]
[*]the EF mount does not feature in their long-term plans
[*]Canon (unlike Sony) has no intention to use a contrast detect final AF confirmation routine in one shot AF mode
[/list]


----------



## lexptr (Jun 6, 2018)

So, according to that information, the f4 version is going to be a huge upgrade (at least technically, IQ aside). What we get with f2.8? A color, matching the third version of extenders? +higher price and weaker IS? (3.5 stops vs 4 and they don't tell it will have a new mode). So, what for? Should we expect a much better IQ? Something close to 200-400 wide open? If not - I see it as a way to bump the price without adding a value.


----------



## Talys (Jun 7, 2018)

traveller said:


> Canon (unlike Sony) has no intention to use a contrast detect final AF confirmation routine in one shot AF mode



I really doubt that will ever happen. In my opinion, dual pixel autofocus is much better than both non-dedicated, on-sensor PDAF and contrast detect AF.

It's plain faster than both, and as compared to PDAF, it doesn't need to rob rows of pixels from the image. Contrast detect autofocus, at least as far as it goes for current-generation Sony FF mirrorless, is horribly slow and causes hunting, even when it's as bright as bright gets and when your subject is full of sharp contrast to focus on.



lexptr said:


> So, according to that information, the f4 version is going to be a huge upgrade (at least technically, IQ aside). What we get with f2.8? A color, matching the third version of extenders? +higher price and weaker IS? (3.5 stops vs 4 and they don't tell it will have a new mode). So, what for? Should we expect a much better IQ? Something close to 200-400 wide open? If not - I see it as a way to bump the price without adding a value.



Maybe wait for the official info


----------



## deleteme (Jun 7, 2018)

That surprisingly low price may be a way for Canon to lower the price of the lenses to offset the lack of improvements to the unit.
Considering their recent upgrades have had demonstrable IQ improvements AND increases in price, I am assuming they incurred scant costs in the R&D of this new version.


----------



## ahsanford (Jun 7, 2018)

Announcement is out (see main CR page). I triple clutch as I say this, but it would _appear_ that the optical design for the f/2.8L IS III has not changed. Someone please confirm or correct me.

 ??? 

- A


----------



## Michael Clark (Jun 7, 2018)

Cory said:


> Swap out my 135 2.0 for the 70-200 2.8 III and not get the 85 and 300 that I was going to get?
> I could actually save money by buying the new zoom.



You'll never find a zoom that gives you the character of the EF 135mm f/2 L.

I've been shooting with the EF 70-200mm f/2.8 L IS II since 2010. I've gotten tons of great photos with it. I still pull out my EF 135mm f/2 L if I know I can get the shots with only the 135mm focal length. The difference in the smoothness of the bokeh between the two lenses is like night and day, even when the 135/2 is stopped down to f/2.8 or narrower.


----------



## Michael Clark (Jun 8, 2018)

ethanz said:


> I remember paying $2,300 or 2,500 when the 70-200 II came out. It would be a win for Canon if they priced it at or below that.
> 
> Thanks Fullstop. Amazing how much currencies fluctuate against each other.



When the "II" came out in 2010 the USD would only buy about 90 yen. That dropped to below 80 yen for most of 2011-12. By 2015 it had jumped to 120 yen per USD. That's when the new price of existing Canon lenses really started to drop in the U.S. It's now at about 110 yen per USD but competition from Sigma/Tamron/etc. has kept the U.S. prices around 2015 levels.

In 2010 $2,400 USD (what I paid for my 70-200/2.8 II in August 2010) was worth about 216,000 yen.
Today, in early June 2018 $2,100 USD is worth 230,600 yen. Canon is actually charging more, in yen, for the III at $2,100 USD in June 2018 than they were charging for the II at $2,400 in 2010.


----------

